# LIPSTICK or LIPGLOSS???



## nubianremedy5 (Feb 17, 2009)

which do u prefer? and why?


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 17, 2009)

I like both to be honest it really depends on the look i am going for! But if I must choose one i would say lipgloss because its easy to use when you are in a rush


----------



## gitts (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess I would say lipstick cause I have way more of them than lipgloss.  However I find myself using lipstick and then lipgloss over it more often than not these days.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lipstick
More color pay-off
Not a lover of sticky lips


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 17, 2009)

Layering. I just can't choooooose!


----------



## crystalado (Feb 17, 2009)

I prefer lipgloss first!  But when I have time, I love lipstick and the gloss on top!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Right now lipgloss because I'm a lipgloss lover and been one since I first worn lipgloss.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

both, i use them together.

however i just purchased a MAC laquer yesterday called Fan-plastico from my CCO

OH MY GOD ITS GORGEOUS (on me) i loooooove it. gotta go get a few more. its like, a liquid lipstick or something. i never paid too much attention to laquers but i'm hooked now.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_both, i use them together.

however i just purchased a MAC laquer yesterday called Fan-plastico from my CCO

OH MY GOD ITS GORGEOUS (on me) i loooooove it. gotta go get a few more. its like, a liquid lipstick or something. i never paid too much attention to laquers but i'm hooked now._

 
hmm maybe ill have to check those out! 
I like both too. I use to be a lipgloss only girl but like mentioned above lipstick normally has more color pay off! I just cant stand my lips feeling totally dry so I almost always top with gloss.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 17, 2009)

I like lipgloss for work since I work in a doctor's office and have a mask on my face throughout the day.  Lipstick for going out with lipgloss over it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_both, i use them together.

however i just purchased a MAC laquer yesterday called Fan-plastico from my CCO

OH MY GOD ITS GORGEOUS (on me) i loooooove it. gotta go get a few more. its like, a liquid lipstick or something. i never paid too much attention to laquers but i'm hooked now._

 
I only have one lacquer, its called Veneer, A-MAZING magenta color. I bought it many years ago, but it's still good.

And how come you didn't take me with you to the CCO


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL girl i went to that shitty one in PWC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i made the manager pull out the inventory sheet so i can see what's coming. they're getting new shit next thursday so i'll be there to buy it up cuz from the looks of it, they're only getting like 2 of everything. they're so wack.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LOL girl i went to that shitty one in PWC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i made the manager pull out the inventory sheet so i can see what's coming. they're getting new shit next thursday so i'll be there to buy it up cuz from the looks of it, they're only getting like 2 of everything. they're so wack._

 
And that's if the employees don't get to it first LOL. I know whenever there's just 2/3 of something we grab it up QUICK!

I like lipstick!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LOL girl i went to that shitty one in PWC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i made the manager pull out the inventory sheet so i can see what's coming. they're getting new shit next thursday so i'll be there to buy it up cuz from the looks of it, they're only getting like 2 of everything. they're so wack._

 
:/

Did you see anything good?

Do they still have the Pandemonium Quad there? I want that soooo bad.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

i didnt see any quads except for the fafi's and i already have those. if they did have it, it wasn't on display. when i told the manager the one in leesburg was better, she was really upset and was like "what?? i'm calling my manager because thats not fair. we dont get much of anything here" poor thing lol.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_both, i use them together.

however i just purchased a MAC laquer yesterday called Fan-plastico from my CCO

OH MY GOD ITS GORGEOUS (on me) i loooooove it. gotta go get a few more. its like, a liquid lipstick or something. i never paid too much attention to laquers but i'm hooked now._

 
DITTO to the lacquers!!  Those things are amazing.  Sheena is also gorgeous.

To answer the question, I prefer lipglosses..I'm more of a lip gloss type of chick.....but I don't mind wearing lipsticks, just as long as they're not Lustres.  I hate that finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In terms of lipglosses, I am beginning to notice that I prefer the ones that have no glitter, just straight solid color.  I think thats why I'm so in love with the Cream Team glosses.


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lipgloss. Easy to use, easy to take off.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_DITTO to the lacquers!!  Those things are amazing.  Sheena is also gorgeous.

To answer the question, I prefer lipglosses..I'm more of a lip gloss type of chick.....but I don't mind wearing lipsticks, just as long as they're not Lustres.  I hate that finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In terms of lipglosses, I am beginning to notice that I prefer the ones that have no glitter, just straight solid color.  I think thats why I'm so in love with the Cream Team glosses._

 

ooo oo i have sheena and yes, its gorgeous! i love that one too.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i didnt see any quads except for the fafi's and i already have those. if they did have it, it wasn't on display. when i told the manager the one in leesburg was better, she was really upset and was like "what?? i'm calling my manager because thats not fair. we dont get much of anything here" poor thing lol._

 

LOL Damn Resha, how you gon put them on blast like that?

Maybe she'll really do something about it and can more product in her store.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL sorry but i had to. i got tired of going in there only to find the same ol shit. they did have that 174 brush for like 30 bucks tho. i was shocked cuz i saw someone on here selling it for 80 bucks


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

I prefer gloss. Lipstick had always seemed a little too "grown up/old lady" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for me. I like super-moisturized lips, and I'm just now coming to terms with having full lips & rocking a bold lip color so the sheerness of glosses have always attracted me. Lastly, I like flavored lippies so I've always been turned off by the waxiness of lipsticks.

In the last few weeks, however, I've purchases 2 MAC lipsticks (Sweetie & Viva Glam VI) and an Avon lipstick so I'm learning that there are certain formulations that are less "lipstick-like" which I can deal with.

I'm working up the nerve to rock a red lip!  You ladies give me confidence to start rockin' bold colors!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LOL sorry but i had to. i got tired of going in there only to find the same ol shit. they did have that 174 brush for like 30 bucks tho. i was shocked cuz i saw someone on here selling it for 80 bucks_

 

No friggin way $80 bucks...say you lying!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_both, i use them together.

however i just purchased a MAC laquer yesterday called Fan-plastico from my CCO

OH MY GOD ITS GORGEOUS (on me) i loooooove it. gotta go get a few more. its like, a liquid lipstick or something. i never paid too much attention to laquers but i'm hooked now._

 
A friend on here sent me Fan-Plastico it is GORGGGGGG


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 17, 2009)

i'm a lipgloss girl, i don't really do much with my lips


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No friggin way $80 bucks...say you lying!!!_

 

*LMAO* i swear i saw someone sellin it for that much a while ago. i had to look the brush up because for that price i was like, it better be infused with Jesus's chest hair or somethin! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_A friend on here sent me Fan-Plastico it is GORGGGGGG_

 

RIGHT?!? omfg i looooooooooooooove this. i wore it ALL day today and only had to reapply a small amount after i ate lunch. the staying power, i was amazed. im definitely going back to get another one in this color.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

*dead* @ Jesus' chest hair

I sure would love to see pics of WOC wearing Fanplastico.  (I love that name!)

*hint hint*


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well that all depends on the texture and pigmentation of the product and the finish I want in the final look.  I like both, sometimes alone, sometimes together.


----------



## kariii (Feb 17, 2009)

The 174 brush is like 70bucks. It's a pro brush... 30 DOLLARS THOUGH, that's amazing!

but to answer the poster's questions. I'm a lipstick kind of girl (They last longer, better color payoff and you can always top it off with clear glass) HOWEVER, i wear lipgloss more often because I'm lazy.

AND my favorite finish is amplified


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_*LMAO* i swear i saw someone sellin it for that much a while ago. i had to look the brush up because for that price i was like, it better be infused with Jesus's chest hair or somethin! 




RIGHT?!? omfg i looooooooooooooove this. i wore it ALL day today and only had to reapply a small amount after i ate lunch. the staying power, i was amazed. im definitely going back to get another one in this color._

 
Get me one too!!

I was wrong about the Brush...Looked at mine paid 49.95 at the CCO for my 174's ...you got a mismarked...Good for you!! and I bought 2 of them ...thinking $50 was a deal!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

I love lipgloss because of the shine and just the glossy texture and the stickiness of it.  also like flecks that are added to it so in just the right light there's that sparkle. Mmmm


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_*dead* @ Jesus' chest hair

I sure would love to see pics of WOC wearing Fanplastico.  (I love that name!)

*hint hint*_

 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...brights-38981/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...new-fav-59817/

It's not just fanplastico but they both look really good on WOC.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2009)

lots of shimmer and shine makes my already-full lips look GIGANTIC!
So I stick with matte lipsticks.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lip gloss from ANY brand. I love moist lips!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 18, 2009)

Long wear lipstick... 
estee lauder or MAC pro longwear... gloss on top, as i feel like it


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm more of a gloss girl... I definitely favor MLBB looks, no matter what the rest of my face is doing. I flip flop though. In HS, I was a lipstick girl, but since I was about 20 til about now, I've favored glosses.... only juuusssst now getting back into lipsticks and of course, I'm sticking w/the MLBB theme. Boring, perhaps, but it's my preference, ya dig?


P.S. after swatching Lavender Whip, I can be convinced to pair it with my  Currant pencil, but since it's sold out and never made it  to my ligtly trafficked  Dillards counter, I might not ever know, LOL.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 22, 2009)

I love both lipstick and lipgloss.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
P.S. after swatching Lavender Whip, I can be convinced to pair it with my  Currant pencil, but since it's sold out and never made it  to my ligtly trafficked  Dillards counter, I might not ever know, LOL._

 
I'm sorry if I make you mad, but:

Currant + Lavender Whip was one of the first looks I tried when I came home with LW and it is THE SHIT!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmm.... I love both but...Lipstick . Some lipsticks have a bit of sheen and arent drying. I love Mac lipsticks but my current favorite is from too faced and the color is Totally Nude...It comes in metallic pink package!! very cute and the color is the best. Very creamy like Macs amplified cream and luster had a baby.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 22, 2009)

I like both but I wear lipsticks more. I have three times more lipsticks than lipglosses. And I either wear a lipstick alone or a lipstick with a lipgloss on top, hardly a lipgloss on its own.


----------



## fintia (Feb 22, 2009)

Lipgloss.. but I am liking the idea of lipstick and lipgloss on top.. since HK ;-)


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'm sorry if I make you mad, but:

Currant + Lavender Whip was one of the first looks I tried when I came home with LW and it is THE SHIT!_

 
I aint too pissed because I FINALLY got my hands on it!


----------



## JustSloan (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm a gloss girl myself.  The only trouble i have is, sometimes they're sticky.  Bleh.
If im doing an intense eye, I always go for a muted lip (We all do, right?)
But If I don't have a lot of time to get ready.. (Meaning no/little eyeshadow) I'll toss on a lipstick, usually a dark color.

I really prefer glosses.. (Lipglass FTW)


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 6, 2009)

It depends on the texture of the lipstick for me, if its a satin or creamsheen then i prefer lipstick, if its those lustres or ones that have shimmer you can FEEL on your lips then lipgloss. But lipgloss wins if i'm on the go.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

I prefer lipgloss, easy to apply!


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

BOTH ALL THE TIME.
Normally a bright mac lipstick and some something cheap that smells good over top so the men can fall out...LOL


----------



## iCandy (Mar 17, 2009)

gloss!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

I do both! I'm a layer freak.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love super shiny lipgloss with liner underneath to help the color stay longer.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 3, 2010)

I prefer both but lip gloss over lip stick because gloss gives dimension and makes your lips look fuller and sexier and mostly all lip glosses give moisture to the lips.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't like lipstick. It always looks dry on me, unless it's a very creamy l/s. But I prefer lipgloss. They last longer and I feel less naked on my lips than I do with l/s.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 4, 2010)

I prefer lipstick... I guess I like more color than most lipglosses can give me. I really rarely wear just lipgloss.. I sometimes put it over lipstick but not the majority of the time.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 5, 2010)

i dont think i can decide...i used to be a lipgloss girl but then recently discovered the better colour range and became a lipstick lady hehehe...but i guess now it really depends on the look im going for...im sitting on the fence on this one lol


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 5, 2010)

I own more lipglosses than lipsticks but I like both!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm going with lipgloss for now since it is more forgiving than lipstick. I'm still not 100% sure which colors look good with my skintone. I wish I was like others who can see a color and know automatically if it will work for them.

I have a bunch of gloss and only 2 lipsticks from NYX which I use once in a blus moon, and always with a gloss over it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess I need to change my answer because I've taken to layering both as of late...


----------



## she (Jun 6, 2010)

lipgloss junkie 

i grew up with my mom hating gloss, she still does. i've learned to layer it over lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's only b/c it makes the gloss last longer


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2010)

Lipstick for sure. I used to LOVE lipgloss and I still do, but lipstick is a must for me now. I don't layer so I always choose one or the other and it's just easier and faster to use lipstick and I love the finish.


----------



## Kragey (Jun 6, 2010)

Lipsticks, definitely. I just feel like they have more depth, color, and a wider variety of finishes. Plus, you can use some lipsticks as cheek stains. I use lipgloss, but usually only a small dab to keep my lips moist; too much gloss looks slimey and disgusting to me.


----------



## Penn (Jun 6, 2010)

Before I got into make up I was a lip gloss girl. I hated the idea of lipstick because at the time I thought it was "too much make up" and that rose smell really put me off. So lip gloss was a safe choice for me but I was never satisfied because I have pigmented lips so glosses were always disappointing to me because I never could find a good nude gloss. Now that I'm not as ignorant about make up I love lipsticks. I rarely wear gloss anymore, I just don't really like the sticky feeling.


----------



## Missjailor (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate the stickyness of lipglosses... I don't let myself to buy them because I hardly wear them. I already have full lips and the lipglosses are just to much ""in ya face" for my liking... The last one I bought was Purple rage from Spring Colour Forecast, to layer with my reds... for those nights I am feeling fearless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely prefer lipsticks, and I cannot get enough from the cremesheen finish!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_Before I got into make up I was a lip gloss girl. I hated the idea of lipstick because at the time I thought it was "too much make up" and that rose smell really put me off. So lip gloss was a safe choice for me but I was never satisfied because I have pigmented lips so glosses were always disappointing to me because I never could find a good nude gloss. Now that I'm not as ignorant about make up I love lipsticks. I rarely wear gloss anymore, I just don't really like the sticky feeling._

 
Your furbaby is so adorable!


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 8, 2010)

Lipgloss has been my bestie since 5th grade I love the sticky feeling and all and you don't have to reapply it like lipstick


----------



## Kragey (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_Lipgloss has been my bestie since 5th grade I love the sticky feeling and all and you don't have to reapply it like lipstick_

 

I actually have to reapply gloss waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than lipstick. When my lipgloss fades after a mere hour, my lipstick is still underneath, going strong.


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

lipstick everyday b/c i have long hair and just walking outside just blows my hair onto my lips if i am wearing lipgloss.  although i'll wear lipgloss in the office if i know that i'll be there for several hours without having to go outside.  but i love the shine of lipglass.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jun 23, 2010)

My lips look and feel so much better using both.


----------



## Sony (Jun 24, 2010)

lipstick last longer for me-my hair usually sticks to lipgloss and cause a lot of breakage especially mac dazzleglasses..I had to stop buying those for that reason


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 24, 2010)

Meh.....depends on my mood...I refuse to choose one over the other....lol


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

I used to LOVE lipglosses but of late i'm becoming more of a lipstick girl! Just because I want the colour on my lips but not too much glossiness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i still love my glosses & when i use glosses usually layer them on top!


----------



## Deemarieo (May 13, 2015)

I prefer lipgloss because it last longer and gives your lips a shine that lipstick can't.:eyelove:


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

Lipstick
  For lipgloss to have longevity they usually have to be sticky. Eventually my hair ends up stuck to my face. I have my preferences for lipstick. It has to be pigmented and matte most of the times. If I want to add a sheen I can. Can't make a gloss matte.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2015)

I love both  I may wear lipstick oneday  And then wear lipgloss the next


----------



## razie (May 20, 2015)

Lately I've been leaning towards lipgloss! I find that the Anastasia Beverly Hill glosses are sheer perfection. Before then I was NEVER a gloss girl. Worth a purchase - pigmented, no tackiness and just the amount of gloss. Steer clear of the bright and lighter colours my fellow WOC coz they tend to have more ?white undertones. Unless of course you can rock a neon coral lip like nobody's business!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

I prefer lipstick. I cannot stand the texture of lip gloss and they don't last as long so they are just a pain to me. I no longer buy l/g. Lol


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

I actually have to reapply gloss waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than lipstick. When my lipgloss fades after a mere hour, my lipstick is still underneath, going strong.[/quote]   Agree!


----------



## elleB (Jun 6, 2015)

lipstick, for the color payoff


----------



## stream26 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lipglosses. I like to keep my lips neutral and shimmery but shiny lipsticks don’t work for me. The shiny bits of my face get reallllly highlighted by even the slightest bit of lipstick shimmer/shine.
Bizarrely enough my favourite drugstore lipglosses don’t do this even though they’re more glossier (Bourjois 3D).


----------



## tmiller (Oct 12, 2016)

lipstick for events and gloss for everyday


----------



## ThompsonCook (Nov 5, 2016)

Lipgloss it is easy to use in rush time.


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have way more lipsticks than lip glosses. Lip gloss is great for easy everyday wear, but for glam def lip stick. 
If I had to choose it would be lip gloss.


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 21, 2017)

I used to be a straight up lipgloss kind of girl, but lately I find myself navigating to lipstick more. Lipstick tends to stay on longer without retouching and usually has more pigmentation. Don’t get me wrong though, I still love my lipgloss!


----------



## CCKK (Mar 13, 2017)

I love lipstick but I have recently fallen In love with ABH lipgloss


----------



## LadyBug13 (Mar 21, 2017)

I gravitate towards lipgloss, but I actually have more lipsticks than gloss (2 KVD, 1 WnW and 5 MAC lipsticks vs 1 lipgloss: Milani Brilliant Shine Lip Gloss in Bare Secret). I became more comfortable with lipsticks when I started lining my lips with MAC's Cork or Chestnut lip liners. Gloss is easier in a pinch when I need something to cover my lips.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

Honestly, I love both. I always apply lip-gloss over the lipstick. If i have to choose only one among them then i would definitely choose lipstick. I am kind a crazy about lipstick and have a huge collection of them.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 27, 2017)

I prefer better lipistick because it stands out in time more. The difference between lipstick and lip gloss is that you can create different shades of lipstick by applying one color over the other to get the necessary or ideal shade.


----------



## imrobin11 (Mar 5, 2018)

It hard to choose but I think it depends on the occasion.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Mar 14, 2018)

There's something about lipstick that I just LOVE!!


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 19, 2018)

I prefer lip gloss because it has glossy finish, and long-lasting shine that gives great look with natural makeup feeling.


----------



## theblendingqueen (Mar 29, 2018)

It depends on my mood. Some days I feel so sweet enough to wear a shiny light pinkish lipgloss, but other days( most of them) I prefer intense lipstick, which stays in place for a looong time, strong colors from red to black! Because I think yours lips should show the world who you are and how you feel that moment or day.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 29, 2018)

I go back and forth - I either wear lip gloss or lipstick with a gloss over it.  I just find that it lasts longer and stays even longer when gloss is included.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 2, 2018)

If I need to pick just one, then I'd go with lipgloss. I always choose simplicity. But, I'll use lipstick occasionally.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 12, 2018)

It's hard to choose since I used both, maybe it depends on the occasion.


----------



## tinakexpert (Nov 13, 2018)

That is a personal choice but I prefer Lipgloss as it gives me a glossy look and you can use it in any case to office or at home also.


----------



## KumariSupriya (May 6, 2019)

I always apply lip gloss first and then a lipstick. Lip gloss save the lips from getting damaged due to lipstick.


----------



## KumariSupriya (May 6, 2019)

I prefer lipstick!!!!!


----------



## NataliaRed (Mar 9, 2021)

It really depends, but my main preference would be lip gloss. With lipstick I'm always afraid it will come off on the food I eat.


----------



## lasharn (Aug 11, 2021)

No doubt, it's lipstick.

I don't know why but really, my first love is lipstick. In some days, I could apply lipstick on my lips and I am done, noting much needed!


----------



## cacheflisks (Aug 12, 2021)

It depends on the occasion, but on ordinary days I prefer a lipgloss or liptint


----------



## LifeLithia (Aug 17, 2021)

I love both, sometimes I wear lipgloss on top of my lipstick


----------



## sanashah (Mar 10, 2022)

I cant choose. I prefer both.


----------



## angelica.brejt (May 2, 2022)

Lip gloss is far superior. Lip glosses are light and slippery, whereas lipsticks are thick and creamy, with a heavier texture on the lips.


----------

